#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Rigger does Canada

## Rigger

I am over here in sunny Canada at the moment looking at some new drilling rigs that we are taking into the middle east. Pretty well stuck here until we can get everyone to sign off on the rigs. So heres a few pictures of my travels around the strange place 

This is the view from my hotel room a couple of days ago 


The Hotel is nice enough but the service is about the woarst I have ever seen, my room hasnt been cleaned for 3 days and I had to clean up all the beer cans myself the last few days. Service at the bar is enough to make you walk out. They have this big titty girls down there and if you dont give them a tip they wont serve you and they have really big tits I really dont know why I bother going down there



When I got here they gave me little front wheel drive shopping trolly to get around in, it lasted a day and I changed it out for this F150 bloody great truck with plenty of go under the hood 5.7lt petrol auto 



Now these little rigs are the reason I am over here, and thats enough about work

----------


## Rigger

This seems to sum up canada pretty well

----------


## daveboy

Can't argue with that

----------


## Rigger

Now they told me the seal clubbing tours are a no go but I should be able to rent a Skido (snow motorcycle) 
Anyway I got to go play in cold for a bit.
I have also found out that hangovers are not as bad in -20 to -35 weather because your so fuking cold you forget that you feel like shit

----------


## Propagator

> They have this big titty girls down there


Wheres the pictures  :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

^ let me see what I can do prop but not sure if we can take pictures in there, mined you the was some drunk bar maid flashing her tits in the sports bar the other night



Thread is on hold as I am off to the rockys for a few days

----------


## natalie8

Where in Canada was this?

----------


## Texpat

Rigger's the last TD pusswipe I'd expect to start swinging hearty North American cars.
I've never driven one of those cuntass Euro claptraps in the Great Northeast...

But I welcome Rigger's estimation of the patsy Euro crap in the wild north west!

The shit most of you call manly is flat-out- pussy.

Rigger -- tell us!

Now Rig's not from some lame coastal shithole ....

----------


## Spin

> hearty North American cars.


Enjoy them while you can. This time next year it might be a Subaru :Smile:

----------


## Texpat

With massive body parts, four-wheel drive, huge heating systems ...



yeah, some crappy euro shitbox .... as if

----------


## hillbilly

Just hope it is warmer there than in NW Colorado.  :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> Where in Canada was this?


Edmonton






> But I welcome Rigger's estimation of the patsy Euro crap in the wild north west! The shit most of you call manly is flat-out- pussy. Rigger -- tell us!


Canadians are manly unlike most english tossers that think their hard cause they shave there head and get tatto. They love big trucks, like ford F350, and everyone hunts and rides a snowski. Now on the manly scale a 10 being a Aussie male the canadians come in at around a 8 and the pommies come in around a 6.

Edmonton is a oil workers town and even more so where I stayed a place called Leduc, there are people wanted for employment signs on every street and there seems to be alot of Asian/Indians around. I found the Canadian people very friendly and hard working.
Heres a few pictures,

----------


## Rigger

You cant have a shopping mall with out a shooting range now can yeh

----------


## natalie8

Edmonton in December, eh? WTF for? Did you do something really wrong. The wilderness in western Canada is breathtaking. Thanks for the pics.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Nice snap of the cariboo herd. Is that the N Saskatchewan River? Guess not if you're in Leduc. And there are no seal-clubbing excursions from the area you're in. And, WTF are you doing in Leduc? Thought the wells dried up there years ago. Make more money in Fort MacM.  :Smile: 
I'm Canadian and I've never had big boobs.
Have you done West Edmonton Mall yet? Or Whyte Avenue? I used to drink at the Commercial when I was underage.

----------


## kingwilly

so I guess there's no sex on the cards either?

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ For who?

----------


## Travelmate

> I'm Canadian and I've never had big boobs.





> I used to drink at the Commercial when I was underage.


Not a problem if you look like a man. :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

> Rigger's the last TD pusswipe I'd expect to start swinging hearty North American cars. I've never driven one of those cuntass Euro claptraps in the Great Northeast...  But I welcome Rigger's estimation of the patsy Euro crap in the wild north west!  The shit most of you call manly is flat-out- pussy.  Rigger -- tell us!  Now Rig's not from some lame coastal shithole ....


What???

----------


## Rigger

> Nice snap of the cariboo herd. Is that the N Saskatchewan River


That was at a place called Jasper




> I'm Canadian and I've never had big boobs.


Trust me after living in Thailand they are big and so are the woman, And they love the Aussie accent, all the old ducks tried to mother me and all the bar wenches tried to take me home  :Smile: 






> Have you done West Edmonton Mall yet


Yes thats a amazing place here is a few more pictures, for people that havent been this mall has a indoor beach/water slids/submarines/shooting range and more 
West Edmonton Mall

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ Tourist!  :Smile: 
Bourbon Street used to have some good burger and beer joints. Never skated there. Would NEVER go in the water venues -- the kids pee in it...

----------


## phuketbound

Good (cold) pics of BC/AB. I've heard about that mall. 

What did you think of Canadian beer?

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ I don't drink beer. Rigger might like it. It's pretty heavy and smells bad to me. 
Anyway, the northeastern US is now being hit by frigid Alberta clipper weather.
The clippers form in Alberta from Arctic cold fronts and move down and east across the States. Fekin BRRRRRRRRRRR.

----------


## Rigger

> What did you think of Canadian beer?


I found two beers that I liked, one was Kankoonee I think ? and the other was a honey larger beer, Canada has a great selection of beers

----------


## blackgang

Rigger, we do agree on that, I can't tremember the names of the 2 I used to drink, but hell I ain't been up there to drink any since 1953 or so, but I did like it, bottles came stacked in a barrel with a heavy paper cone over the neck of the bottle.
Those little funny smelling Kaluch girls up around Grand Prairie liked it too.

----------


## Eliminator

Great pics Rigger, got any more?

----------


## Rigger

Heres me Christmas day, hidden in the engine bay on the exhaust pipe was a pack of moose sausages and after about a hour of riding they were cooked just right and very dam tasty. This snowbike things are fast they will lift the front skis of the ground under power and I hit about 80 MPH on mine  

an old oil rig just out side Edmonton that struck oil in 1947 at 5066 feet and was the start of Leducs 300,000,000 barel oil field

----------


## Rigger

Everyones home I went to had one of these on the wall

----------


## Rigger

just a couple more pics of the country side. The photos I took where shit because they were taken with a telephone and I was most probably pissed

----------


## phuketbound

> Originally Posted by phuketbound
> 
> What did you think of Canadian beer?
> 
> 
> I found two beers that I liked, one was Kankoonee I think ? and the other was a honey larger beer, Canada has a great selection of beers


Kokanee is brewed in BC, I believe. Sleeman Honey Brown..one of my favorites.  :Smile:  
Glad you liked the selection. Beats the U.S watered down horse piss.  :Wink:  

That Polaris ski doo (we don't call them snow bikes  :Smile:  ) is real nice. Isn't it fun to ride around on one. 

I have a few cousins who work up in northern Alberta in the oil business. Hard work, but very good coin. I hate seeing that deer head on the wall, but you do see it quite a bit from hunters, even in Ontario.

----------


## Eliminator

PB, try this site out about some NON watered down US beer.

Abita

Think you'll find this to be 8% by volume and they have other tasty stuff as well.

----------


## blackgang

> That Polaris ski doo (we don't call them snow bikes ) is real nice. Isn't it fun to ride around on one.


Thats bullshit too, Polaris is a brand name, as is Ski Doo,, we call em sleds.
what would you call this.

----------


## Rigger

a snow tank ?

----------


## Ghandi

> Originally Posted by phuketbound
> 
> That Polaris ski doo (we don't call them snow bikes ) is real nice. Isn't it fun to ride around on one.
> 
> 
> Thats bullshit too, Polaris is a brand name, as is Ski Doo,, we call em sleds.
> what would you call this.


around these parts we call them dogs.

BTW not bad pics for a camera phone

----------


## blackgang

Yea Rigger, when I would have company come up I would take that trackster down 10 miles to haul em to the house, I could haul 5 people in it and tow a fully loaded 7 foot Rocky Mountain Cargo sled behind,
 other than that tho I rode a 400 cc RX SkiDoo that was a rocket.
They are now using the same drive that Bombadier invented that made possible the first sled, which was SkiDoo, on the Honda scooters, with the 2 pulleys that change the gear ratio instead of a transmission/clutch.

----------


## Jet Gorgon



----------


## Rigger

> 


Thats the one, I kept getting funny looks from black people every time I asked for koonkany.

But Canadian arent really racist because all the toilets have Men/Hommies just so the black people feel welcome   :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> Yea Rigger, when I would have company come up I would take that trackster down 10 miles to haul em to the house, I could haul 5 people in it and tow a fully loaded 7 foot Rocky Mountain Cargo sled behind, other than that tho I rode a 400 cc RX SkiDoo that was a rocket. They are now using the same drive that Bombadier invented that made possible the first sled, which was SkiDoo, on the Honda scooters, with the 2 pulleys that change the gear ratio instead of a transmission/clutch.


interesting stuff mate, what sort of engine was in the snow tank ?. it would piss me off driving 10 miles every time some rang the door bell

----------


## Jet Gorgon

> 


That's a snow cat, innit? And why do the doggies have swirly faces? Did they commit an offence? Humping in the cat?

----------


## blackgang

> interesting stuff mate, what sort of engine was in the snow tank ?. it would piss me off driving 10 miles every time some rang the door bell


Cushman Trackster with a 2 cyl 2 stroke OMC engine,, no door bell, had CB radios up there and everyone had one and on all the time,we were between 1 and 7 miles between houses and 10 miles from the end of the plowed road where we parked, up there and if someone wanted you they just got on the radio.

Jet, they don't have swirly faces, those are 1/2 sisters and are Chinese Shar Pei, one on the right was my dog and you didn't want to come up to close to me or my car, wonderful watch dogs and fighting sumbitches, I go out and start my sled to warm up as SkiDoo was liquid cooled and when i came out to leave my dog was setting on the front of the seat and she rode with her front feet on the dash smelling ahead because moose thought that they owned the road and didnt want to walk in 15 feet of snow so they would fight and she let me know if there was a moose around the next corner so I didn't run up on one,, did that one time and had to kill the prick, $5k fine if caught, another guy didn't have his gun and a moose stomped a $6k sled to pieces.

----------


## natalie8

Kokanee is from BC. Here's some Kokanee trivia - each can has a hidden picture of the Sasquatch in a different place. You have to find him.

----------


## phuketbound

> 


Now that's a beer fridge and a half.  :rofl: 
Green for that one.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackgang*  (Rigger does Canada) 
> __


I don't know what it is, but it looks like a mix between a zamboni and the front cab of a truck. A zamtruck? 
Why are the dogs faces swirled? Are they being tracked down by interpool?

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ See BG's previous post for the explanation.

It ain't a Zamboni! It's got a cab!
I watched three hockey games (simultaneously) at the pub the other night. Bladdy brill! Of course, the Penguins and Bruins were fighting right from the start. I do love my hockey.

Zamboni snap. Oh, looks like there was a fisticuffs or maybe the Zamboni guy drove over a ref....

----------


## blackgang

That DEXRON sure looks like blood on the ice don't it..

----------


## phuketbound

Ewww, gross. 




> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> interesting stuff mate, what sort of engine was in the snow tank ?. it would piss me off driving 10 miles every time some rang the door bell
> 
> 
> Cushman Trackster with a 2 cyl 2 stroke OMC engine,, no door bell, had CB radios up there and everyone had one and on all the time,we were between 1 and 7 miles between houses and 10 miles from the end of the plowed road where we parked, up there and if someone wanted you they just got on the radio.
> 
> Jet, they don't have swirly faces, those are 1/2 sisters and are Chinese Shar Pei, one on the right was my dog and you didn't want to come up to close to me or my car, wonderful watch dogs and fighting sumbitches, I go out and start my sled to warm up as SkiDoo was liquid cooled and when i came out to leave my dog was setting on the front of the seat and she rode with her front feet on the dash smelling ahead because moose thought that they owned the road and didnt want to walk in 15 feet of snow so they would fight and she let me know if there was a moose around the next corner so I didn't run up on one,, did that one time and had to kill the prick, $5k fine if caught, another guy didn't have his gun and a moose stomped a $6k sled to pieces.


 :rofl:  Any pics of the moose?

----------

